# Restaurant Tipping



## mish (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you pay a percentage of the bill for the tip to the waitstaff, or are you paying a percentage based on the meal/check total?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 15, 2006)

We tip based on the service. 
If it's good we give more if it's poor we give less.  
We don't use the precentage system at all.   We just kind of pick an amount that we think they deserve.


----------



## devora (Oct 15, 2006)

*Tax or no tax?*



			
				mish said:
			
		

> Do you pay a percentage of the bill for the tip to the waitstaff, or are you paying a percentage based on the meal/check total?



Do you mean computing the tip % based on the price on the menu v. the total w/ tax? I've asked folks that question and rec'd various answers. I usually tip for the total bill, including tax, but I suppose that isn't necessary and to exclude the tax would be fine.

If the service is adequate I leave @ least 15% at lunch and @ least 20% at dinner. I will leave more if someone has made my meal spendifilous! Servers work hard!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 15, 2006)

I tip for service, normally a little over 20%. I take innto account that they tip out the food runners, bus people and bartenders...I will start picking away from there if service is lacking.


----------



## auntdot (Oct 15, 2006)

Usually leave about 20%, don't calculate it to the penny, and often more.

25% is not uncommon.

Tend to leave more when we go to inexpensive places, particularly if the service is good, because those folk are working just as hard as those at many of the more expensive places.

For really bad service am always confused.  If I just leave 10%, the waiter may just think we are cheap amd not that we are displeased. 

Hate to stiff someone though.  Think I have only done that once in many years of dining out.  And for me to do that, I have to be fuming.


----------



## Seven S (Oct 15, 2006)

in panama, i have found that american travelers tip well, panamanians tip decent, and europeans rarely tip and when they do its cheaply.  here, the norm is 10% and 15% for excellent... it is what panamanian citizens stick to, but americans tend to keep their 15%-20% norm when they travel here.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Oct 15, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> We tip based on the service.
> If it's good we give more if it's poor we give less.
> We don't use the precentage system at all. We just kind of pick an amount that we think they deserve.


 
So you would leave the same amount whether the tab totaled $25 or $200?


----------



## suzyQ3 (Oct 15, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Do you pay a percentage of the bill for the tip to the waitstaff, or are you paying a percentage based on the meal/check total?


 
Mish, could you clarify? I'm not sure I understand the difference you've set up here.


----------



## GB (Oct 15, 2006)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> Mish, could you clarify? I'm not sure I understand the difference you've set up here.


Neither do I. Both those options sound the same to me.

I tip 20% on the total bill (including tax). I am not a fan of the tipping system we have here though. If someone orders a salad and soup that will be pretty inexpensive. The tip therefore will be small. Then if someone else orders a steak that will be much more expensive and so the tip would be expected to be larger. Now it would seem to me that it would take more work to bring the soup and salad to the table as it is two items instead of the steak which is just one. Why should the tip be based on the cost of the food it you are tipping for good service? It just does not make much sense to me. That is the system that we have though so I don't have much choice, but to follow it.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Oct 15, 2006)

_Why should the tip be based on the cost of the food it you are tipping for good service? It just does not make much sense to me._

I'd never thought of it that way. There must be some rationale that we're missing here., and I'd love to hear it. Maybe pdswife has the right idea after all.


----------



## Lynan (Oct 15, 2006)

Can I ask...has anyone never tipped because service was so poor? Or do you still feel obliged to leave something?


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 15, 2006)

Restaurant Tipping is usually based on the service I receive from the waistress or waiter.  I usually leave 15% or 20% before taxes are added on.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 15, 2006)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> So you would leave the same amount whether the tab totaled $25 or $200?


 

 

I don't think the tip should be based on the cost of the food.
Is it harder to bring a 30 dollar steak to my table than
a 5 dollar hamburger?   I tip more for good service... less for bad.  The service for a 200 dollar meal had better be a heck of a lot better than what we get for $25.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 15, 2006)

Lynan said:
			
		

> Can I ask...has anyone never tipped because service was so poor? Or do you still feel obliged to leave something?


 
yep, I've left with out tipping before.
I know that makes me a horrid person but... I'm not going
to pay extra for bad service.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 15, 2006)

Tips are subsidizing the servers' wages. Servers are "paid" $2.15/hour. The rest of their wages are tips.
We are pretty much in AuntDot's camp. We will tip more (%) at a less expensive restaurant. But in her parameters usually.
I think saying "we decide what it is worth" is just not fair if less than 15%. When going out to eat we all know the customs in the US--the tip is not included and between 15 and 20% is considered to be the norm. If you go to a restaurant knowing you can't meet that criterion then I think choosing another would be more fair.
Servers do have to share their tips and they do work hard.

If service is bad, we tip 15% and write a note on the bill that the service was bad.
All of our kids have been servers and up to managers, including right now. When they are with us we let them do the tip. Those are lucky servers, IF they are good. If not, they get 15%.
If service is really bad AND is the fault of the server (VERY important--they don't control the kitchen) I will tell them in some way.
With regard to taxes, if the bill is in the hundreds, I will take a look at the tax.

Leaving without tipping absolutely requires (TO ME) having told the management of the situation.
I would be interested to know what type of restaurant and if you were completely ignored, the service was slow--whose fault was it really.


----------



## GB (Oct 15, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> We will tip more (%) at a less expensive restaurant.


Can you explain this? Why would you tip differently depending on how expensive the restaurant is?


----------



## Seven S (Oct 15, 2006)

Interesting article on the history and lore of tipping in the u.s.

CHECK, PLEASE - The New Yorker


----------



## bullseye (Oct 15, 2006)

Seven S said:
			
		

> Interesting article on the history and lore of tipping in the u.s.
> 
> CHECK, PLEASE - The New Yorker



That is an interesting article.  I wonder how Thomas Keller/Per Se is doing with the European style fixed service charge?


----------



## Lynan (Oct 15, 2006)

I entered into a debate on tipping elsewhere a few years ago and got shot down pretty quickly!  So Im prepared!!!! 

I guess I find it abhorrent that employers in the hospitality trade, as I am, do not pay their staff enough, are probably ( no, MUST be) collecting huge profits, and in some cases charging horrendous prices for their food, they then expect the patrons to put clothes on staff members backs. Would it not be great to see a sign in a restaurant stating that tips are not required unless you choose, as we pay our staff a good wage? Id bet that business would do a roaring trade.
Would be interesting to see who/when/why this trend began. And also, why it is mainly the food trade it involves. Hmmmm.

This situation is never going to change, I realise that, its just that I have problems getting my head around it. Having to add 15 to 20% more onto a food bill here in NZ would kill the trade. 
Totally.

Lyn

Edited to add: I have just read the link above which has given me a bit of info on the history of tipping. Great link for this discussion!


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 15, 2006)

What REALLY annoys me is when a 15- 20% tip is automatically added to the check and the waiter/waitress doesn't bother to mention it, especially when they notice I am adding it to the bill...you have no idea how angry that makes me.


----------



## mish (Oct 15, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Neither do I. Both those options sound the same to me.
> 
> Why should the tip be based on the cost of the food it you are tipping for good service? It just does not make much sense to me.


 
That was my point/question.

I calculate the tip (for the service) based on the amount of the bill. When, actually, that doesn't make sense -- or does it?

BTW, I tip 15-20% of the total bill.

(And, when I've paid by credit card, I usually paid the server in cash - from the time I learned server's have to declare tips.)


----------



## mish (Oct 15, 2006)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> _Why should the tip be based on the cost of the food it you are tipping for good service? It just does not make much sense to me._
> 
> I'd never thought of it that way. There must be some rationale that we're missing here., and I'd love to hear it.


 
Suzy, that was the point/question I was raising.   Not so much as How Much - but based on what?


----------



## Dove (Oct 15, 2006)

Our tax here is 7 3/4 % so I will usually double the tax for a tip. If I aam out with my group of friends and there are 6 or more the tip is added to our bill.Dove


----------



## GB (Oct 15, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> (And, when I've paid by credit card, I usually paid the server in cash - from the time I learned server's have to declare tips.)


Why do you feel they should not have to declare their tips? Why would you purposfully want to help them break the law?


----------



## GB (Oct 15, 2006)

Mish I guess what I do not understand is





			
				mish said:
			
		

> Do you pay a percentage of the bill for the tip to the waitstaff


sounds like the exact same thing as  





			
				mish said:
			
		

> paying a percentage based on the meal/check total?



I guess I do not see the difference in those two things. Can you clear it up for me?


----------



## Seven S (Oct 15, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Mish I guess what I do not understand issounds like the exact same thing as
> 
> I guess I do not see the difference in those two things. Can you clear it up for me?



He, he.... 25 posts later, someone asks what several of us may have been wondering all along!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 15, 2006)

For good service I do 20% based on the total before taxes.


----------



## tntvermilion (Oct 15, 2006)

I have to be extremely upset with service to not leave a tip.  The other day hubby, son and I were out to eat.  We were waiting quite awhile when the server came over and said he was very sorry but her forgot to put our ticket in, and he had already talked to the manager and he would be over shortly.  Manager was there in a couple of minutes he apologized, and said he would take off 2 of our meals.  Server apologized about 20 more times before we left.  He got a pretty good tip, because he was honest about the problem and they tried to make it right.  Then kids and I were out and the waitress was awful, she wouldn't refill drinks, if we asked for something, we had to ask 3 or 4 times, and still wouldn't get what we asked for.  Manager was too busy to talk, so I didn't leave a tip.  So I guess to answer the question, finally, I tip based on service.


----------



## Corinne (Oct 15, 2006)

We generally tip 20% for satisfactory service. What really irritates me are "tip jars" at fast-food/pizza type places. Places where I call in my order, then go & pick it up. I don't see tip jars at Burger King or McDonald's. What's the difference? Because the food is better than a burger joint, I should tip the person who rang me up? I don't think so. I frequent places with tip jars less than those withOUT tip jars.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2006)

This is one of those questions that encompasses so many variables it's impossible to answer.

I just deleted everything I typed because I can't give a straight answer and too many scenarios came to mind.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't tip at burger joints as those workers do make at least minimum wage. Plus around here they don't wait on you in those palces; the customer does all the work of finding a clean table, bringing the food to said table, etc. I tip according to service based on the cost of the meal (does that make sense?). I am a very good tipper for good service and I tell the wait staff that I appreciate their good service too. A little pat on the back can go a long ways!! If they are not good; I try to point out what I was unhappy with and also talk to the manager if it was really bad. I have worked as a waitress and  in the kitchen; I know what they are dealing with.  But what do I know as I eat in a restaurant but maybe once or twice a year.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 16, 2006)

Here in the UK, service is often included in the bill (usually about 10 per cent, I think)... sometimes there is a space on the bill for you to add a tip. My husband prefers to leave that blank and give the waiter/waitress 20 per cent directly in cash, as he is unsure that the waiter would ever get the money - not the owner of the business just addign to his profits!. 

Judging by my experience, people usually tip between 15 and 20 per cent of the total bill - whatever that total may be! We don't tip the maitre d', or anyone else - only the waiting staff.

Frankly, I think the whole tipping thing is a ridiculous system, fraught with problems, eg do you tip if the service was bad? - When I visit Australia, I sometimes forget and try to tip a hairdresser or a cab driver. Some have been mortally offended that I should consider them 'servants'... I think it's about time these professions were paid a living wage by their employers - and that includes here in the UK, hairdressers, cab drivers, waiters. Why should these places get away with paying a poor salary and expect the paying customers to make up the shortfall? Just charge us what it takes to allow the staff to be paid correctly... then we'd all know where we stand!


----------



## lulu (Oct 16, 2006)

Seven S said:
			
		

> in panama, i have found that american travelers tip well, panamanians tip decent, and europeans rarely tip and when they do its cheaply.  here, the norm is 10% and 15% for excellent... it is what panamanian citizens stick to, but americans tend to keep their 15%-20% norm when they travel here.




SevenS.

European tipping is different, and although it is etremely bad form that people have not consulted guidebooks for indication of how much they should tip in other countries I doubt they are trying to be cheap, but rather they are just ignorant of the form!  

Having worked as a waitress while a student I agree that it is a very hard job.  I would always rather wiat a bar than a table.  If something is wrong with people's food you take the flack, even though you, as a waitress, you can personally not fix it, then you take it back and get the flack from the chef...a drink you can apologise just as profusely and remix or serve....its a little more enpowered.  

In UK I would say the wages, while not huge, are adaquate.  I got minimum wgae, which is what the everyone would now get (unless a student or working illegally) I think in UK now.  A tip is therefore a bonus.  Ishbel is right in that 10% is what is considered appropriate, especially in the south of England where meals are generally more expensive and bigger tips would result in less business for restaurants.  I would say that the "normal" tip in UK is based on 10% to 20% for extremely good service from a generous person (I wish I had waited on Mr Ishbel!).  I tip 10% or the nearest higher round number for adaquate or good service in England and up to 20% for really exceptionally good service.  TIPS IN UK ARE NOT THE PERSON"S WAGES, and are not, if paid in cash, tax declared usually. Service is included or stated as not being included in UK and the tip is a BONUS for good service.  And tax is included in the overall bill, so I always include that.  Working out the tax to take off would be too much like maths, which would give me indigestion.

I also object to tipping pools...I want to tip the people who served well and not people who did not server me, or served poorly.  But that's probably a personal thing, as I have always had to pool tips and have always gone home with less than I should have because of the averages....the night I was tipped 150 pounds steraling and went home with  10 pounds because I was the only person who earnt tips, still rankles! 


Tips are different in different countries and personally I think it is best to tip according to the country's norm, regardless of your own nationality!  Its one of the first thing I check in guidebooks.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 16, 2006)

Tipping is optional in some countries.  For instance in S-E Asia, the service and tax charges are built in the bill which vary from 14% to 21%.  If I am not wrong the service charge comes up to about 10%.  It is presumed that the monthly (due to credit card payment etc) total service charge collection would ultimately be distributed among the staff.  However for reasons best known to them, some establishments do not make it a practice to do so.  Personally, I will always make it a point to tip the staff whenever I receive prompt and good service.

When I am in the U.S., I stick to the normal tipping of 15-20% on the total bill.


----------



## lisa1968 (Oct 16, 2006)

My farther summed tipping up for me...

We were in a restaurant and I was getting some money out for a tip and he said "No one has EVER tipped me"

Also, where do you draw the line? what about the people that picked the rice? or the guy that delivered the chicken? or the person that laid the carpet in the restaurant? 

Has anyone ever tipped a doctor?

Why do we tip taxi drivers and not bus drivers? especially when the taxi drivers are ten times more expensive.

Until tipping makes sense I will stop doing it.


----------



## mish (Oct 16, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> *My husband prefers to leave that blank and give the waiter/waitress 20 per cent directly in cash*, as he is unsure that the waiter would ever get the money - not the owner of the business just addign to his profits!.
> 
> Frankly, I think *the whole tipping thing is a ridiculous system, fraught with problems*...
> 
> I think *it's about time these professions were paid a living wage by their employers.*.. *Why should these places get away with paying a poor salary* and expect the paying customers to make up the shortfall? *Just charge us what it takes to allow the staff to be paid correctly... then we'd all know where we stand!*


 
Thanks, Izzy. I agree with you. I think you found the perfect solution.

N.Y. Cab/taxi drivers are a rare breed, lol.  When you don't tip them enough, they will throw the tip at you or out the window. lol.


----------



## mish (Oct 16, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Why do you feel they should not have to declare their tips? Why would you purposfully want to help them break the law?


 
Paying a tip in cash, is not purposely helping anyone break the law. Servers don't accept checks. 

Whether someone decides to declare tips, is up to the individual.

As Izzy mentioned, everyone should be paid a fair living wage. 

I also prefer paying a tip in cash because, if I put the total bill + tip on my credit card, I am paying interest on the tip as well -- to my credit card co/bank.

We are all entitled to do what we feel is right for us - and it should not be construed as 'purposely wanting to help them break the law.'


----------



## GB (Oct 16, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Paying a tip in cash, is not purposely helping anyone break the law.


Then I fail to see why you said this...



			
				mish said:
			
		

> I usually paid the server in cash - *from the time I learned server's have to declare tips.*


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 16, 2006)

lisa1968 said:
			
		

> My farther summed tipping up for me...
> 
> We were in a restaurant and I was getting some money out for a tip and he said "No one has EVER tipped me"
> 
> ...


 

Is it safe to assume that, since you don't tip, you don't go out to eat in restaurants?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 16, 2006)

lisa1968 said:
			
		

> My farther summed tipping up for me...
> 
> We were in a restaurant and I was getting some money out for a tip and he said "No one has EVER tipped me"
> 
> ...


 

With all due respect to your dad, it's really not appropriate to compare a doctor to a waiter.  I don't know what dad did for a living, but he got a decent wage for doing it.  The same is not true of waiters.

Check out the info in this post in the Bad Restaurant Experience thread.  Restaurants only have to pay waiters a minimum wage of $2.13 an hour.  They depend on tips to survive.

There is a lot wrong with the tipping process but it is what is there for us to deal with.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 16, 2006)

My husband and I would love to see tipping stopped.  We get so tired of hearing things like... so and so only tipped....I busted my butt for that table and they only left me....I had to clean up after 4 kids and I only got....

It's funny how we never hear complaints about the tables they received good tips from!  lol

If waitstaff got a set salary..would you,the customer, get the same service?  I kind of doubt it.  Why kick butt when you're getting the same amount of money just for being there? 

 Except for a few very large parties, we don't even let them put gratuities on parties of 6 or more where a lot of other places do...for this same reason.  

We even pushed a pencil on our sales here.  Just to pay minimum wage we would have to raise all our meals $ 1.00.  I know our girls make somewhere between 7.00 and 12.00 an hour.  Think how much more that would raise the meals.  It will never happen....and maybe it's for the best.  

It's probably much more pleasant to get a waitress that is doing her best for the sake of a tip...and one who is going to get the same whether she smiles or not.


----------



## minerman (Oct 16, 2006)

15% seems to be the middle of the road standard around here... I most often tip this, if i really like the service, i will increaes to 20 or 25...if im not pleased i will go down to 5 or 10...i always make sure to leave a tip because i know that these people depend on these tips to get by. (unfortunate)


----------



## roadfix (Apr 27, 2018)

lisa1968 said:


> Until tipping makes sense I will stop doing it.



When you patronize an establishment where tipping is the norm you're basically expected (and agreeing) to tip.   Best if you did not patronize these establishments.

And yes, I realize this is an old thread...


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 27, 2018)

roadfix said:


> When you patronize an establishment where tipping is the norm you're basically expected (and agreeing) to tip.   Best if you did not patronize these establishments.
> 
> And yes, I realize this is an old thread...



It's old enough that I'd never seen it before.  

I feel that tipping is the best way to "rate" your server.  I usually tip 15% for average service, 20% for good service.  I have tipped as high as 25% when I thought that the server went above and beyond expectations, but that's rare.  When service is particularly poor, the tip percentage can drop below 10%.

Since most restaurants don't pay very good wages, tips are both expected and necessary for a consistent income.  Not tipping as a matter of "principle" is just being cheap.  Failing to tip (or tipping minimally, under 10%) because of bad service is sending a message to the server that their performance is sub-par.  The good ones will get the message and improve, the bad ones will just complain about the cheapskates they just served and never change.  

I won't undertip when I can see that a server is clearly just learning the job.  There is a bit of an art to being a good server, to keeping a good attitude while running your tail off during the busy mealtimes, and it takes some training and experience to get it right.  

I don't like restaurants that "pool" the tips and divide them equally - that removes any incentive for improvement or excellence.  I think that's no different from those places where the gratuity is automatically added to the bill.  I want to make the decision myself, and I'm not above even lodging a protest with the manager if I receive particularly bad service.


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 27, 2018)

auntdot said:


> Usually leave about 20%, don't calculate it to the penny, and often more.
> 
> 25% is not uncommon.
> 
> ...


Years ago, if my friends and I received bad service (usually at a Denny’s or someplace similar), we’d leave two pennies in a conspicuous place on the table. Our reason8ng was that the server would know that we _didn't_ forget to tip, and the amount was a clear indication of our displeasure. It also appealed to our juvenile, rather cruel. Senses of humor.


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 27, 2018)

KAYLINDA said:


> My husband and I would love to see tipping stopped.  We get so tired of hearing things like... so and so only tipped....I busted my butt for that table and they only left me....I had to clean up after 4 kids and I only got....
> 
> It's funny how we never hear complaints about the tables they received good tips from!  lol
> 
> ...


Tipping is considered rude in Japan. Most people who work in the service industry there take pride in their jobs, and I don’t think I’ve ever had lackadaisical service in Japan, for any reason.

And in a no-tip establishment, the server who doesn’t smile, instead of getting stiffed, gets fired.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 28, 2018)

I know many visiting tourists to the US from non-tipping countries don’t tip.  I doubt it’s from sheer ignorance.


----------



## CakePoet (Apr 28, 2018)

In Sweden we only tip if the waiter or food, is beyond expected.  We had a waitress who  worked her arse off, while the kitchen was understaffed, they also been lied to when they bought the  restaurants how many they could seat and the  one of the chefs had been rushed to hospital  due  burns. So our food took 2 hours, she never  stopped smiling , being nice and trying to help  while people shouted abuse at her, yes people where really rude.  I also know the tip goes into a common jar for all staff to enjoy. So we slipped her 10 dollar in her own pocket and 10 dollar for the staff and this was for  a  very good  40 dollar meal.  It is the best lamb I ever had. 

But normally we dont tip, at all because  of the  minimum wage laws and you are not allowed to work for tips here.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2018)

New York state is looking at a bill that would bring servers hourly rate to $15.00 and eliminate tips.

I think that in the long run, it is a good way to go but in the beginning, it will come as a real hardship to the folks in trendy bars and restaurants that make about as much as the Governor.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 28, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I know many visiting tourists to the US from non-tipping countries don’t tip.  I doubt it’s from sheer ignorance.




I doubt it's mostly ignorance from Western European countries. It's more just being cheap.

Many of the servers in the pubs where I've hung out in NYC and NJ have complained about the lack of tipping from tourists, and the servers were immigrants from the same countries as the tourists (Ireland, England, France, Poland, etc.). They've often said It's fully well known about tipping in America, but the tourists play stupid to save a few bucks.

Even Canadians have been known to be guilty of low tipping. A couple of friends of mine work at restaurants during the skiing season in Vermont, and they can tell the difference between an American and a Canadian just by the % of the tip. Americans supposedly tip 5 to 10% higher. Canadian servers get their minimum wage plus have tipping at home I believe, so they tend to tip less when here, or so I've heard.

I was skiing at Killington one year during their Can-Am promotion week, and when I left a 20% tip after lunch, the waitress said in a low voice, "Oh thank God, finally an American."

As far as being a tourist in other countries, I remember getting such good service in a restaurant in Ireland that I decided to leave a tip even though I knew it wasn't customary. After making sure I understood the custom there, the waitress was thrilled to accept the small tip and brought me an extra strong coffee "with legs"  as a thank you before I left.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 28, 2018)

I wonder how servers handle a situation where they know they have a very good chance of receiving zero tip when a small group of tourists walk in.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 28, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> New York state is looking at a bill that would bring servers hourly rate to $15.00 and eliminate tips.
> 
> I think that in the long run, it is a good way to go but in the beginning, it will come as a real hardship to the folks in trendy bars and restaurants that make about as much as the Governor.


This is going to be the problem.  Folks who work in high end restaurants can make 4-500 a night or more in tips.  If you now tell them they will be making 120 dollars a night and no tips, why would they work very hard, and how do you expect to hire the best servers.  They are professional servers, it is a career for them.  They will go somewhere else and service will suck, business will go down.

Are they going to tell lawyers and accountants they can take only make 15 dollars an hour and not negotiate a contract.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 28, 2018)

Vinylhanger said:


> This is going to be the problem.  Folks who work in high end restaurants can make 4-500 a night or more in tips.  If you now tell them they will be making 120 dollars a night and no tips, why would they work very hard, and how do you expect to hire the best servers.  They are professional servers, it is a career for them.  They will go somewhere else and service will suck, business will go down.
> 
> Are they going to tell lawyers and accountants they can take only make 15 dollars an hour and not negotiate a contract.



I agree.  Hard to believe that New York, the center for business in the western hemisphere, is trying to pass a law that restricts free enterprise.   A law like that could literally put some restaurants out of business because they won't be able to provide the level of service that their customers expect and demand.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 28, 2018)

Yep.  If I'm doing a business lunch, a New York City type, I would want the best service possible.  I wouldn't be interested in going to a place I pay 200 dollars a meal for and get served by minimum wage servers.  I can get that at Dennys  Nothing against Dennys servers, but it is not even near the same level of experience.  Not that I make it a habit, or have had many, if any dinners at that level.

Also, it is going to make the restaurants money, but it won't trickle down to the servers.  Funny coming from a state that is always telling us they are there for the little guy.

If you don't want to work in a minimum wage joint, up your game.  Though even in a lower paying place, if the service is good, I up my tip.  My buddies and I have been known to give a 10 dollar tip on an 8 dollar meal.  Service is worth that.

  I have a good buddy who gave a waitress in a burger joint a 20 because she helped a blind guy set up outside so he could feel the sun.  Great service.  She did it with a smile and true caring.  With the new rules, he couldn't do that.

If you take that opportunity away, you will lose those servers.  You will end up with servers who don't speak your language or understand that level of service.

Capitalism isn't just about the owners.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 28, 2018)

NYC and NY state are almost 2 different entities.

In NYC, people from upstate are eaten for breakfast.

A NYC hipster when lost in upstate NY is at least used for sex first before "disappearing".


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 28, 2018)

Why do I keep wondering how many people it would take to Tip a Restaurant?  All on one side?


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 28, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why do I keep wondering how many people it would take to Tip a Restaurant?  All on one side?



Only if it's a floating restaurant.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 29, 2018)

buckytom said:


> NYC and NY state are almost 2 different entities.
> 
> In NYC, people from upstate are eaten for breakfast.
> 
> A NYC hipster when lost in upstate NY is at least used for sex first before "disappearing".


That's some funny stuff right there.


----------



## CakePoet (Apr 29, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why do I keep wondering how many people it would take to Tip a Restaurant?  All on one side?


50 Drunk and  hungry Swedes if you wonder and No there was stove in there, only a broken microwave oven...


----------

